# WARNING: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe



## lockfile (Nov 23, 2010)

To all those people out there searching for information on how to fix the problems on this motherboard. This board is nothing but problems.

I started to get problems with my OS booting: Linux, FreeBSD, and Windows. After I upgraded my BIOS to 1023 (the highest stable). That is where the problems began. FreeBSD would not boot, neither would Linux or Windows. FreeBSD would complain about every error out there, "acpi this, BIOS not releasing control, fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode..." The onboard Intel Pro 1000 would timeout like crazy, some PCI devices would not show up when drivers were loaded. Linux would also stop trying and die. Windows stopped early also. 

Well I had the wise idea to downgrade my BIOS back to 1016 from 1019. I got this hint after some people online saying that 1016 is the most stable for them. I tried it and voila, resolution. I have been searching online for over a week.

With 1016 bios on the P4C800ED board the system boot properly, no "overclocking failed errors," and FreeBSD. Linux, and Windows can now boot properly.

Conclusion: BIOS on P4C800-E Deluxe must be selected with care, else system instability might result. Use 1016 or lower on P4C800-E Deluxe board if you value stability. System performance has been good. Also, disregard these calls for help: https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=110976#post110976 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19291 . Those issues have been resolved. Sorry for any inconveniences. 


References: (1) https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=110976#post110976 
(2) http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19291


----------



## olav (Nov 24, 2010)

I have this motherboard, thanks for the information.


----------

